# Arquitectura en playas peruanas



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xeere la vrdd m gustan tus fotos ... pero n special sta


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

La iglesia sobre el acantilado esta muy bonita.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las fotos están bravazas, sobretodo las de Santa María. Realmente muestra la diversidad arquitectónica en nuestra costa.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy buenas todas las fotos :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Interesante recopilación, se nota que hay varios estilos. Para este fin de año iré a alguna de las playas del sur a disfrutar del sol y el mar.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Excelente el thread, Ronnin. Excelentes las construcciones y los lugares. Si no es mucha molestia, ¿sería posible que identificaras los lugares? A las justas llegué a reconocer La Rosa Náutica. 

¡Saludos!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esta es buenaza, unos depas en la Perla del Pacifico " Mejia " Arequipa, tratare de conseguir más...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buena recopilaciòn...*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

q tales fotos!!! esta buenazas!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesante thread, de hecho la arquitectura difiere mucho a lo largo de la costa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen thread y cuanta variedad en nuestras playas, para todos gustos y disgustos aunque mas son casas que gustan... Sería chevere si cada foto indicara donde es. Las casas de las 4 primeras fotos me encantan !


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Q belleza de fotos, diste en el clavo como se dice, el mar de Grau, nuestro hermoso mar, desde Lima hasta Tumbez, y de Lima a Tacna un mar generoso y a la misma vez, enemigo y amigo de la costa de nuestro pais.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Precioso el hilo, ya agarre alguna foto de pantalla, delirante


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Donde es esto????? parece Key West!!!! yo quiero una casa asi!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

darkangel87 said:


> Donde es esto????? parece Key West!!!! yo quiero una casa asi!!!!


Creo que es Máncora.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ven bien la mayoría de fotos, aunque personalmente algunas construcciones me parecen algo feas.

En fin, buen aporte.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mejia esta bravaza!! y esas casas estilo caribeño esta :drool:, interesante thread, aqui van algunas fotos de Puerto Chicama .


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bien, son sòlo construcciones de madera?*


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Hermosísimas todas las fotos. Tenemos un litoral maravilloso que puede ser envidia de cualquier país.


----------

